# Kiste faehrt nicht runter weil /home nicht ungemountet wird

## Erdie

Hi,

mein PC hat eine SSD und an /home hängt eine normale Platte. Das ganze sieht so aus:

```

/dev/sdb3               /home           ext3    noatime,data=writeback  0 1

```

Wenn ich den Rechner runterfahren möchte, bleibt er beim unmounten von /home hängen .. manchmal ja  .. manchmal nein. Reine Glücksache. Und da soll mal einer behaupten, Computer wären determiniert  :Wink: 

Zu der Zeit ist der Syslog schon unten, und ich habe auch keinen Shell Zugang mehr und ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich das debuggen soll. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man der Sache am Besten auf den Grund gehen kann?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## AmonAmarth

log dich mal als root user ein und guck ob du die partition händisch unmounten kannst, bzw ob es zu ähnlichen latenzen kommt. dann ggf mal einen blick in die log/dmesg werfen.

PS: mountest du noch etwas anderes in einen subfolder von home? ein netzwerk dateisystem vielleicht?

----------

## Erdie

Nee, es ist eine lokale Partition. Aber ich habe einen Verdacht, es könnte an Dropbox liegen. Werde weiterforschen.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Nee, es ist eine lokale Partition. Aber ich habe einen Verdacht, es könnte an Dropbox liegen. Werde weiterforschen.

 

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem bei 3 Rechnern. Im Log ist die die letzte Meldung vom Syslog. Ich habe kein Dropbox.

Außerdem habe ich noch das Problem, daß die /usr Partition beim Start nicht gecheckt wird.

----------

## Erdie

An Dropbox liegt es wohl doch nicht, da es gestern wieder passierte, obwohl dropbox nie gestartet wurde. Immer wenn ich es testen  will (logout, manuell unmount) funktoiniert es  :Sad: 

Und wenn es passiert habe ich keine chance mehr, nachzugucken

----------

## Erdie

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS: mountest du noch etwas anderes in einen subfolder von home? ein netzwerk dateisystem vielleicht?

 

Ich mounte manchmel ein nfs filesystem, das aber einen Mountpoint unter /mnt hat. Allerdings triggere ich das mit einem Dolphin Eintrag. Könnte das der Gund sein?

Es ist komisch, wenn ich /home händisch unmounten will, sagt er es sei busy. Wenn ich dann "fuser -m /home" eingebe, kommt keine Meldung aber dannach kann ich /home unmounten.

----------

## yseq

Bei mir ist es ähnlich. Mein Router fährt nur herunter, wenn ich die Konsole vorher per Tastatur wecke, will sagen, ohne vorherige Tastatureingabe kein shutdown über in meinem Falle ssh.

In den logs ist dazu nichts zu finden, da sich zu dem Zeitpunkt scheinbar alles aufhängt. Dann hilft nur noch der Powerknopf, auch die magic sys-rq keys helfen nicht.

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   
> 
> PS: mountest du noch etwas anderes in einen subfolder von home? ein netzwerk dateisystem vielleicht? 
> 
> Ich mounte manchmel ein nfs filesystem, das aber einen Mountpoint unter /mnt hat. Allerdings triggere ich das mit einem Dolphin Eintrag. Könnte das der Gund sein?
> ...

 

KDE-Programme merken sich die Ziele, wenn Du zB. über autofs mountest und dann den Rechner mit der nfs-Freigabe runterfährst ohne die Freigabe zu lösen kann KDE hängen, oder der Rechner fährt danach auch gar nicht mehr normal runter.

----------

## Erdie

Bei mir reagiert der Rechner noch auf die Sys Req keys. Ich mache dann ein emergency sync und Powerdown. Ist aber keine Dauerlösung. Dropbox ist nicht das Problem. Ursache weiter  unbekannt.

----------

## boospy

Benutzt du Networkmanager?

----------

## Erdie

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Benutzt du Networkmanager?

 

Nein. Nur Ethernet und ifplugd. Erstaunlicherweise sagt fuser nichts. Und wenn man immer wieder probiert  fuser auf /home loszulassen, klappt plötzlich  dann doch der manuelle umount. Natürlich nur wenn ich  mich vorher aus KDE auslogge.

BTW: Ich  halte nicht viel von Systemtools, die an die grafische Oberfläche gebunden sind. Was tun, wenn  X nicht hochkommt und man nix machen kann weil das Netzwerk weg ist? Alles schön erlebt auf einem Kubuntu Notebook meiner Frau. Mobil nutze ich wpa_supplicant.

----------

## boospy

Ok, war nur ne Vermutung. Sehr seltsam das Problem was du da hast.

----------

## renegart

 *Erdie wrote:*   

>  *AmonAmarth wrote:*   
> 
> PS: mountest du noch etwas anderes in einen subfolder von home? ein netzwerk dateisystem vielleicht? 
> 
> Ich mounte manchmel ein nfs filesystem, das aber einen Mountpoint unter /mnt hat. Allerdings triggere ich das mit einem Dolphin Eintrag. Könnte das der Gund sein?
> ...

 

Ich habe mit nfs mounts im /home/<user> manchmal das selbe problem wenn ich es über Nautilus einhänge. Dann bekomme ich das NFS nicht mehr ausgehangen. 'unmount' hängt einfach. Danach fährt die Kiste auch nicht mehr runter.

----------

## Beelzebub_

Meistens lässt sich eine Partition nicht unmounten, wenn sie noch genutzt wird. Vielleicht greifen irgendwelche Programme noch auf die Partition zu. Vielleicht hilft es zu untersuchen, welche Programme noch aktiv sind..

EDIT:

Ich glaube nicht das Computer heutzutage noch so undeterminiert sind.

Das bringt mich zu dem Ansatz, nachzuschauen, vorm shoutdown, welche Programme/Prozesse noch laufen.

Meinem Ansatz nach müsste es einen unterschied zwischen den "normalen" shoutdowns und den "fehlerhafen" shoutdowns geben.

----------

## mv

 *Beelzebub_ wrote:*   

> Meistens lässt sich eine Partition nicht unmounten, wenn sie noch genutzt wird. Vielleicht greifen irgendwelche Programme noch auf die Partition zu.

 

In der Regel ist es der Kernel, der durch einen Bug dafür sorgt, dass Partitionen nicht freigegeben werden. Ich hatte lange Zeit Probleme damit, dass - sobald irgendwann ein chroot auf die Partition ausgeführt wurde, auch wenn es beendet wurde - die Partition nicht freigegeben werden konnte. Natürlich gab es keine sichtbaren Prozesse, die darauf zugriffen. Der Bug wurde irgendwann in kernel-3.5 oder so behoben, aber bei 3.8 feiert er wieder fröhliche Urständ.

----------

## Erdie

Ich habe kernel 3.4.9. Also könnte das sein.

----------

## Erdie

Upgrade auf Kernel 3.7 war leider erfolglos  :Sad:  Das Leben ist grausam.

----------

## Erdie

Ich  habe jetzt yakuake in Verdacht. Jedesmal, wenn ich vorher root dort abgemeldet hatte, ging es mit dem Shutdown. Mal sehen, was weitere Tests zeigen.

----------

